
Facebook isn’t introducing the privacy focus Mark Zuckerberg touted at F8 - okket
https://www.fastcompany.com/90342277/facebooks-fb5-is-cleaner-and-groups-centric-but-not-much-more-private
======
tonak_li
I wish it was a longer writing

